# noch ein Betroffener



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Aviano/callando TelecomGmbH
Stichwortartige Situationsbeschreibung
- Einwahl ins Internet generell über Smartsurfer mit eingestellten Optionen
  - ohne Einwahlgebühr
  - ohne Anmeldung
  - ohne Grundgebühr
- Benutzung des Tarifes aviano.flexi vom 15.06.-20.06.2005
- Abrechnung dieser Onlinekosten 0,41/0,48 Euro mit Telekomrechnung  
  im August 05
- Rechnungsstellung von 4,50/5,22 Euro über aviano-Internetzugang in
  der Telekomrechnung Oktober 05. 
- Habe ich leider übersehen und bezahlt  
- Rechnungsstellung von 4,50/5,22 Euro über aviano-Internetzugang in
  der Telekomrechnung November 05. 
- Jetzt ging mir ein Licht auf :holy: 
- Mail am 24.10.05 an Serviceteam Callando ([email protected]) mit 
  Widerspruch und mit Forderung eines Nachweises der Vertragsbindung
- Antwort vom Serviceteam am 24.10.05 mit folgendem Wortlaut
  herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zu einer T-Com Rechnung. Die  
  callando Telecom GmbH ist ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen,  
  welches verschiedene Internet-Service-Provider abrechnet. Sie haben in
  den vergangenen Monaten Internetzugangsdienste der avanio GmbH & 
  Co. KG genutzt und haben hierzu eine Frage. Gerne möchten wir Ihnen 
  Ihre Abrechnung erläutern:

  Der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Betrag von EUR 4,50 netto ist die
  monatliche Grundgebühr des Tarifes vanio.flexi. Seit dem 02.08.2005 
  wird bei diesem Tarif eine monatliche Grundgebühr erhoben, welche
  immer rückwirkend in Rechnung gestellt wird.
  Da wir nicht der Vertragspartner sind, möchten wir Sie bitten sich bei 
  Rückfragen zu Vertragsangelegenheiten direkt an folgende Kontaktdaten
  zu wenden:
   avanio GmbH & Co. KG
   Webergasse 1 (Haus C/3)
   D-01067 Dresden
  Oder besuchen Sie avanio im Internet: w*w.avanio.net. Dort erhalten 
  Sie auch alle Informationen über den von Ihnen genutzten Tarif 
  vanio.flexi. Eine Kündigung ist per E-Mail an [email protected] 
  möglich. Geben Sie dabei bitte die genutzte Rufnummer an.
  Wir hoffen, dass wir Ihnen weiterhelfen konnten und danken für Ihr 
  Verständnis.
- Kündigungsmail am 25.05.05 an [email protected]
- Da der Tarif von mir nachweislich (Einzelverbindungsnachweise) nur im 
  Juni 05 benutzt wurde Strafanzeige wegen Betruges beim örtlichen
  Polizeirevier
- Auskunft des Beamten: Firma ist beim Polizeirevier in Dresden bekannt
- Es werden die Klagen zu einer Sammelklage  
  zusammengefasst. :argue:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2005)

rower schrieb:
			
		

> - Es werden die Klagen zu einer Sammelklage
> zusammengefasst.


es gibt keine  Sammelklage:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

was der Beamte möglicherweise meint ist ein Sammelermittlungsverfahren. 

cp


----------

